# Duda sobre encoders y codigo gray



## calesa (Jul 3, 2006)

alguien sabe que es encoders y por que utilizan el codigo gray


----------



## EinSoldiatGott (Jul 3, 2006)

calesa dijo:
			
		

> alguien sabe que es encoders y por que utilizan el codigo gray



Hola, un encoder "codifica" una información para ahorrar espacio, para protegerla, para reducir ruido.

En el caso del código gray, cuando se utilizaban si no mal recuerdo válvulas, cada una cuando se activaba producía ruido, entonces cuando transmitimos en binario a veces todos los bits cambian de estado como de 01111 --->>>10000, entonces era mucho ruido el que se generaba.

Por ello crearon un código que hiciera el menor ruido posible y salió el gray en el cuál solo cambia un bit a la vez.

Saludos


----------



## felicris (Dic 25, 2009)

los encoders se usan principalmente para control de lazo cerrado en variadores de frecuencia (control de motores por variacion de frecuencia), el cual permite un control mas fino de la velocidad del motor en bajas frecuencia.

y como dice el amigo el codigo gray solo tiene un cambio de bit por cada cambio de estado.


----------



## bactering (Dic 26, 2009)

El encoder no usa ningun codigo de posición.
Los cables que llevan son de aliemtacion mas dos de impulsos.
dependiendo de cual da el primero se sabe hacia donde está girando.
es decir: si gira a derechas el impulso aldrá por uno de ellos antes que por el otro. y si gira a izquierdas lo hará al reves. es por eso que tiene dos salidas de impulsos. la cantidad de impulsos que da en una vuelta depende el encoder.
Saludos


----------



## srllop (Ene 7, 2010)

Existen encoders absolutos y relativos. Los relativos son los que se ha descrito bactering, y no usan ningún codigo. Los absolutos si dan como salia un código, normalmente gray, de un número de bits determinado (8, 16, 32, etc). Estos se suelen utilizar para controles de posición, ya que no se necesita ningún tipo de circuito que mantenga el valor en caso de corte de tensión, por ejemplo.


----------



## DJ DRACO (Ene 7, 2010)

exactamente, encoders hay muchos y ponemos algunos ejemplos:

Los comunes que tienen contactos de alimentación y 2 de datos son utilizados en equipos con potenciómetros piezoelectricos o multivueltas y es por eso que a veces se "equivocan" y en vez de subir el volumen lo bajan...es porque no "captaron" bien hacia donde se esta produciendo el giro

Los otros encoders con codigo son utilizados en servomotores...de esa manera se puede saber fácilmente: Velocidad, sentido de giro, cantidad de vueltas realizadas, angulo en que el servo quedo fijo...etc...etc....etc

saludos.


----------

